# ispell-pt

## TAF

Alguém consegue sacar isso em condições, por mais que faça sync, dá-me sempre erro de checksum...

----------

## TAF

Resolvido...

Saca-se a versão do mirrors.co.it.pt

----------

## lmpinto

De que mirror estavas a sacar? Interessava saber isso para o caso de algum dos admins desse mirror ler o teu post...

----------

## TAF

darkstar.ist.utl.pt

----------

